# coming to mexico



## lenayah256 (Dec 28, 2011)

hi i would like to know more about mexico i dont know anything about it only whats on the news i have done some research i know the requriments to come over and drive my car i just wont to come for a few months or longer i need to know what would be safe for me and my family a area to live my son thinks walking the street can get hurt is it that bad over there i am looking for a nice area with reasonable rent i pay 400.oo here if i could find something cheaper but how every i need to leave america for a liittle while i would like to live not real far from border maybe 150 miles are liitle more just some were safe i will be driving over because my legs are not all that great any info you have for me will be great thanks


----------



## profdon (Dec 28, 2011)

*It IS safe here*



lenayah256 said:


> hi i would like to know more about mexico i dont know anything about it only whats on the news i have done some research i know the requriments to come over and drive my car i just wont to come for a few months or longer i need to know what would be safe for me and my family a area to live my son thinks walking the street can get hurt is it that bad over there i am looking for a nice area with reasonable rent i pay 400.oo here if i could find something cheaper but how every i need to leave america for a liittle while i would like to live not real far from border maybe 150 miles are liitle more just some were safe i will be driving over because my legs are not all that great any info you have for me will be great thanks


I have lived in central Mexico for five years (Guajuanato) and have never had any problems.
I would recommend that you consider living further south since most of the drug related issues occur in the 200 mile wide border region. The people here are really very friendly when you try to be a part of the community. A little Spanish goes a long way!


----------



## lenayah256 (Dec 28, 2011)

*fining a place in mexico*



profdon said:


> I have lived in central Mexico for five years (Guajuanato) and have never had any problems.
> I would recommend that you consider living further south since most of the drug related issues occur in the 200 mile wide border region. The people here are really very friendly when you try to be a part of the community. A little Spanish goes a long way!


 could you help me or direct me to a place there to live is it hard to fine a place how much rent runs i would like to come in march is the hotels cheap there thanks for your info


----------



## lenayah256 (Dec 28, 2011)

*how far is the border from were you live*

i will be driving so i need to know how far is this from the border so i will come on visa tourist and the get permit for my car right and insurance thanks


----------



## profdon (Dec 28, 2011)

*More on Mexico*



lenayah256 said:


> i will be driving so i need to know how far is this from the border so i will come on visa tourist and the get permit for my car right and insurance thanks


Lenayah,

Don't know where your coming from in the States but be sure to get insurance before crossing the border, the tourist clearance for your car at the Mexican port of entry isn't too painful a process, just smile a lot and ask for help if you need it, MOST Mexican officials are easy to work with, just be very patient, things do go slower here!

You may run into a few military or police check points in the first 100 or so miles south of the border, don't worry, they are pretty routine in that area. 

I live in Guanajuato, which is in the center of Mexico. Depending on where you are driving from in the US it can be a one (southern Texas) or two (Arizona/New Mexico) day drive to get here. The Mexican toll roads (quotas) are good to excellent and the fastest/safest way to drive. By safest I mean best condition, fewer trucks, limited access, no livestock on right-of-way, etc. Do NOT plan on driving at night, signage, lane markers, street lights, etc. leave a bit to be desired and many service places will be closed. FYI gasoline is the same price at every station (PEMEX) nation wide.

As regards hotels, check out the internet for the places you are interested in, lots of good reliable information there from budget ($30) to luxury ($$$$).

Where to live???? What kind of environment are you looking for? Mexico offers everything from high desert and mountains to beautiful tropical beaches and everything in between. Do you want to be surrounded by other expats or live in the local community, big city or small village? You really have almost unlimited options. Prices will vary widely depending on location of course! As an example, we have leased a small ranchito outside of town for $150/month BUT the place was badly run down and in need of repair so we actually contracted to fix/repair/rebuild in exchange for the rental so that our rent is now paid 'til 2021. We have wonderful neighbors and are active in the community, learning Spanish as we go. There is a small, active, expat group in GTO city, a 25 minute drive away. Apartments in the city are as low as $200/mo (if you search with some help from your new expat friends). We love it here!
We can drive to Leon in 45 minutes when we need to go to Home Depot, Costco, Office Max, Walmart, etc.

The other extreme is a place like San Miguel de Allende or Lake Chapalla. ****** saturated, with prices to match! Not my cup of tea!

Hope this helps, write again if I can add to it for you.

Don


----------



## lenayah256 (Dec 28, 2011)

*more info about mexico*



profdon said:


> Lenayah,
> 
> Don't know where your coming from in the States but be sure to get insurance before crossing the border, the tourist clearance for your car at the Mexican port of entry isn't too painful a process, just smile a lot and ask for help if you need it, MOST Mexican officials are easy to work with, just be very patient, things do go slower here!
> 
> ...


 Hi Don. how are you today. i thank you for all your wonderful help and helping me to learn mexico. its still nice people in the world. i feel like i know you all ready. I will be coming from toledo ohio me and my family. how far is it to get there from here and how far are you from huston texas. i have family there once i get across the border. how far do i drive to Guanajauto your city. it seem to be a nice place to live. why would i go anywhere eles. i dont know anything about mexico. i belive you are the right person with right info for me. we wont to live in the city around water if that possible because we like to fish. and if we can get a apartmen with 200 month rent sounds great. if it is possible we would really like to live around a tocipal beach but i am not picky. will we be able to bring a mobile chair with us because one of my family member use it a scotter. the only problem is that i would not know what to do or where to fine a place when i get there. is it any way you can help us with this. can you writ a list of all the things they ask for at the border and can you direct me to cheap insurane for my car. can i buy a cell phone there easy because they said roam charges for t.mobile. is your city in south mexico because i was told to go south. is mexico and the usa conneted together and eveything. or is new mexico part of usa. thank you sosssssss very much for you time and info


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I suggest you visit My Life in Mexico

he has many useful pages of information and also a book about moving and living in Mexico. Look at the web site,buy the book and most all your questions will be answered...good luck


----------



## lenayah256 (Dec 28, 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## aisurrogate (Dec 29, 2011)

ProfDon..
You have me intrigued!
Ive been considering becomming an expat for some time now. Me and my husband had been looking at houses in mexice, and were seriously considering the move. However, we let "friends and family" talk us out of it. 
That happens to be one of the only regrets I have in my life. My husband passed away 3 years ago at the age of 42. IT kills me to think that he could have died in paradise, instead of a place he hated. 

So. Here I am seriously considering it yet again. Yes, I am scared. But I am strong. I would love to get your feedback after I give you my information.. ?

I am (obviously) a widow. I am 35 years old. My 2 children are 16 and 14, and I am comfortable homeschooling them. (have in the past) I have a fixed income of around 1000 usd per month, and that income will go up to around 1300 usd per month next summer. 

I do not speak spanish, but a person has to start somewhere!

I have a car that I am more than willing to sell, so I may buy one in Mexico. I have few belongings, and travel light. lol

I dont care about the lovation that I live in, but would prefer a milder climate. I do not want to be in a large city. I am more comfortable in a smaller community, yet within driving distance to a larger city. I dont like desert, or high mountian desert. No snow please. lol. And no extreme heat. Im not that fond of coastal areas, and dont really like seafood, so no worries there. 

What sounds like the best area for me to start researching? 

And do I have to give up US citizenship to live in Mexico? That is something that I do not want to do. 

TIA! 
Jen


----------



## aisurrogate (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry for the typos. Its cold, and my fingers are not working like I need them too. :/


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

ProfDon..
You have me intrigued! Why does it show on the expat from USA, Expat in Italy?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

aisurrogate said:


> ProfDon..
> You have me intrigued!
> Ive been considering becomming an expat for some time now. Me and my husband had been looking at houses in mexice, and were seriously considering the move. However, we let "friends and family" talk us out of it.
> That happens to be one of the only regrets I have in my life. My husband passed away 3 years ago at the age of 42. IT kills me to think that he could have died in paradise, instead of a place he hated.
> ...


I believe you need about $1250 income per month for yourself and 1/2 of that sum for each dependent....as suggested to the OP, go to Rolly's web site,buy his book and all will be answered.......Most folks settle in Mexico for the beach life or the high desert for a cooler climate,some where in the middle might be a college town like Xalapa, Veracruz.....good luck


----------



## aisurrogate (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you! Ive been exploring his site all night, and am thinking about ordering the book. 
So you dont think that 1000 usd per month would be liveable? I was reading the part on the website about keeping the tourist visa indefinately, just constantly renewing it.. that sounds like what I would be most comfortable with at first. I DO plan on mearly renting and getting the feel of things before jumping in all the way. And by the time I spend a year down there, I will have basicly unlimited income at my disposal. (lawsuite) so that wont be of a concern. 

Thank you for the ideas on climate and where to look!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

No, $1000.00 could be livable ( awful tight for 3 persons) but the Mexican Gov.( for an FM3) requires$1250.00 and be provable...
Yes some folks do make boarder runs for another 180 tourist card (FMM) ...good luck


----------



## aisurrogate (Dec 29, 2011)

can't possibly be any tighter to live on 1000 there, then it is to live on it here! lol! trying to raise 2 teens in the USA on 1000 per month hasnt been easy.. Ive become the queen of cheap!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

aisurrogate said:


> can't possibly be any tighter to live on 1000 there, then it is to live on it here! lol! trying to raise 2 teens in the USA on 1000 per month hasnt been easy.. Ive become the queen of cheap!




Toche......


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Remember; the FM3 is now the 'no inmigrante' visa, but will merge with the 'inmigrante' (old FM2) visa after the first of 2012. The income requirements are bound to change .... upward would be my guess.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Wow!*



aisurrogate said:


> can't possibly be any tighter to live on 1000 there, then it is to live on it here! lol! trying to raise 2 teens in the USA on 1000 per month hasnt been easy.. Ive become the queen of cheap!


Just on my way out the door. You must be amazing...truly...to live on $1K month, it must be hard work and sacrifice on all of your parts. A move to Mexico would be an alternative. We are moving because, based on our estimated retirement income, we can live better in Mexico. In the past, I have heard $1500 for one person in a household and then $1000 for the second person. As RV has said, we will need to wait a week, 2012, to see what happens to that income requirement.

Last comment from one who doesn't live there yet, [and so depends on what I hear, read and have seen] depending on where you choose to live according to your families needs, housing prices will vary but in any case, generally you'll get more home for the money.

Feliz Año Nuevo arty:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> Feliz Año Nuevo arty:


Speaking as a former Spanish teacher, I must congratulate you on your correct use of the ñ !


----------



## lenayah256 (Dec 28, 2011)

*sorry about your lost*



aisurrogate said:


> ProfDon..
> You have me intrigued!
> Ive been considering becomming an expat for some time now. Me and my husband had been looking at houses in mexice, and were seriously considering the move. However, we let "friends and family" talk us out of it.
> That happens to be one of the only regrets I have in my life. My husband passed away 3 years ago at the age of 42. IT kills me to think that he could have died in paradise, instead of a place he hated.
> ...


 HI i thank you for sharing such a wonderful story about your family my son and my family have been trying to talk me out of going to mexico but i must follow my heart its in my heart to go there and i will not let the news of my family scare me becaues i can do all things through christ which strength me so i am off to mexico my dream is to see pardise on earth if thats mexico so be it i am sorry you lost your husband and i know its hard without him my husband is still ihere and he wont to go to mexico be strong and do whats in your heart to do i have done some research and it is not what the people think in america some drugs and crime and killings thats every were thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Lenayah, are you a US citizen with a passport? It appears that your native language is not English and that you lack information regarding geography. Will you be able to return to the USA every 180 days, the limit of a tourist permit?

Aisurrogate, do you know that Mexican immigration will require that you prove income from outside of Mexico, of about $1300 USD per person per month, in order to qualify for a visa.

Folks cannot just come to Mexico and work. You would have to have special skills and the permission of the immigration authorities.

Proceed with caution, as there are no 'safety nets' for you in Mexico.


----------



## profdon (Dec 28, 2011)

*more on moving to Mexico*



aisurrogate said:


> ProfDon..
> You have me intrigued!
> Ive been considering becomming an expat for some time now. Me and my husband had been looking at houses in mexice, and were seriously considering the move. However, we let "friends and family" talk us out of it.
> That happens to be one of the only regrets I have in my life. My husband passed away 3 years ago at the age of 42. IT kills me to think that he could have died in paradise, instead of a place he hated.
> ...



Jen;

I have to second the suggestion above to look at My Life in Mexico, the author provides a lot of detailed info which is quite good.

That said; There are good (private) schools in most major and some minor cities, like GTO, which your kids could attend but they tend to be pricey, so home schooling might be your best option. I do think that your kids are at a perfect age to experience a new and different culture. American kids here usually adapt quickly and find that Mexican teens have all the same issues about growing up that they do, the biggest difference here is that in most cases families are much closer than in the US.

A $1300/month income will be enough to live on (modestly), a great deal will depend on where you settle! Living "on the economy" vs. trying to be a "rich ******" makes life much easier, financially and socially. 

Lots and lots of language schools to learn Spanish but a little home study there will get you started enough to begin communicating here. Mexicans are very forgiving and tolerant with we expats who are really trying to learn. I could tell you a lot of stories about my goofs, the nice thing I've found is that while they won't laugh AT your mistakes they will laugh WITH you when you realize you've made a slip and laugh at yourself! Like the time I was trying to tell one of our workmen that the paint bucket had a leak (fuga) but I kept saying "fuego" fire, you can imagine the funny look I was getting 'til I caught my mistake, that has become a running joke between us ever since.

Despite all the negative B.S. spread by the American media, Our experiences here have proven repeatedly that the vast majority of folks are genuinely pleasant/friendly/helpful. Sure there are a few bad eggs as in any society of humans but as anywhere one can ignore them just as you would at home.

Professor Don's wife here - Jacquie. I am state certified teacher, birth through grade 12, in Arizona in special needs, bilingual ed and socio-cultural studies. My PhD is from Univ. of Arizona. I have been helping with a summer graduate program here for 7 years and a year round program for 4 years. Everything Don says is true.

Here's a deal for you. We have just finished new guest quarters. Tell us when you can come for a visit and we will give you a place to stay - close to USA standards - in the country for up to 14 days at no charge. We will feed you and the kids. We will tell you the truth about living here in the country or in the city (about 35 minutes away by car) and introduce you to the expat community here and show you some of the other nearby cities. You can fly into Leon airport, a 40 min. drive from our house. If you book well in advance, say for spring break time, there are some good deals to be found.
Look at our web sites and learn more spanishimmersioneducation dot org, jacquelinemackenzie dot com , empoweringspanishspeakers dot org Ask any questions.

We are a nonprofit organization. My Dad was military in WWII and Korea, my husband served in Vietnam - we understand the plight of a widow. Best, Jacquie

Hi, Don's back; 
You might want to check out weather underground on the net ( Guanajuato, MX) to see what our weather is like. Today it's clear, sunny and 73 degrees, even in the coldest months it very rarely drops to freezing at our place and no one here has ever seen snow on the ground. Tonight will be a low of 56* , pretty much the norms for Dec. Even though we're at 6,700 ft. above sea level we are only 21 Degrees north of the equator, actually in the tropics, so it's quite comfortable year round. Can get hot (low 90's) for about a month in May just before the rains come.

Happy to help, write as often as you like,

Don


----------



## profdon (Dec 28, 2011)

Just to clarify a point; The $1300 per month is required for a person wanting to live here NOT for a tourist visa. RVGRINGO is right on all else!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

profdon said:


> Just to clarify a point; The $1300 per month is required for a person wanting to live here NOT for a tourist visa. RVGRINGO is right on all else!


Profdon, you and your wife are wonderful people! Now, just to nitpick a bit, RVGRINGO didn't write that you need $1300 a month for a tourist visa, just a visa, and I'll bet he meant a residence visa when he was typing his answer.


----------



## profdon (Dec 28, 2011)

Exactly!!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> Profdon, you and your wife are wonderful people! Now, just to nitpick a bit, RVGRINGO didn't write that you need $1300 a month for a tourist visa, just a visa, and I'll bet he meant a residence visa when he was typing his answer.


And I believe 1/2 of that amount for each dependent, Si or No?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> And I believe 1/2 of that amount for each dependent, Si or No?


I have no dependents and, unfortunately, no idea.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The income requirements are for a residence visa. The FMM is a 180 day, non-renewable tourist permit, not a visa.
There may be a reduction in the amount required for a dependent, but that isn't chiseled in stone and could change under the new rules, which may be implemented in January (they're already late). Under the present rules, there is also the possibility of a reduction for homeowners. Again, I don't know what the new rules will allow.


----------



## brendaycruz (Aug 3, 2009)

lenayah256 said:


> hi i would like to know more about mexico i dont know anything about it only whats on the news i have done some research i know the requriments to come over and drive my car i just wont to come for a few months or longer i need to know what would be safe for me and my family a area to live my son thinks walking the street can get hurt is it that bad over there i am looking for a nice area with reasonable rent i pay 400.oo here if i could find something cheaper but how every i need to leave america for a liittle while i would like to live not real far from border maybe 150 miles are liitle more just some were safe i will be driving over because my legs are not all that great any info you have for me will be great thanks


I have a home in Castanos Coahuila, about 170 miles from Eagle Pass Texas. I live most of the time in Texas and my husband stays in Mexico. I love the culture, easiness, but I speak Spanish also [not perfect, enough to get by]


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

A couple thoughts regarding Jen's situation:

I've been doing the every-6-month-border-shuffle for my 2+ years of residing in Mexico. I have needed to return to the US a couple times per year to perform concerts so it all worked out nicely that I could get a new 180 day permit each time I returned to Mexico. Technically, the 180 day tourist permit can't be renewed within the same 365 day period so that theoretically you can only stay in Mexico as a visitor for a total of 180 days per year. They have never enforced that with me nor have I heard of anyone who has had it enforced upon them. However, if they improve their computer system and decide to enforce the regulation, it could become a problem. For now it seems OK. Fortunately for me, in the future I won't need to worry since in May we will be married and I will switch to whatever appropriate spousal visa the new law offers.

Remember that a border run every 6 months may cost some $300 USD in gas and tolls depending on your vehicle's mileage and where in Mexico you live. If you are living on $1000 per month, that could impact the budget quite a bit.

As for budget, two of us (my fiancee and I) live very comfortably here in Guanajuato for about $1300 per month. Three people living on that would be a little tighter but certainly doable. We rent a 3 bedroom house in a nice fraccionamiento but one can find a 2-3 bedroom house for much less in other areas of town if you need to save pesos. $1000 per month for 3 people would be a little difficult but heck, if you can pull it off in the US, you can make it happen here much easier. My monthly budget for one person in the Chicago area was $2700 per month; here two of us get by fine on half of that.

I think you will be OK although you may tire of the every-6-month-border-shuffle, especially if you choose to live in central Mexico (which is my favorite part!).

If you decide to do it, I wish you luck. 

PS - profdon's offer is fabulous and very kind, take them up on it if you can - I can attest to the fact that Guanajuato is wonderful!


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

Don and Jacquie,

I was just looking at your websites, and am wondering what is a good way to get materials to you guys. I know it can be expensive to receive boxed items, as you pay a hefty fee on them on your end. Or is that not the case in your area? A friend in Mexico City has asked her loved ones to send things in envelopes whenever possible. 

Are you looking for bilingual materials only, or is English only stuff useful as well? I'm part of a homeschooling community that might be interested in sending along books and such as their children finish with them and they're no longer needed.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Miss infomation*



circle110 said:


> A couple thoughts regarding Jen's situation:
> 
> I've been doing the every-6-month-border-shuffle for my 2+ years of residing in Mexico. I have needed to return to the US a couple times per year to perform concerts so it all worked out nicely that I could get a new 180 day permit each time I returned to Mexico. Technically, the 180 day tourist permit can't be renewed within the same 365 day period so that theoretically you can only stay in Mexico as a visitor for a total of 180 days per year. They have never enforced that with me nor have I heard of anyone who has had it enforced upon them. However, if they improve their computer system and decide to enforce the regulation, it could become a problem. For now it seems OK. Fortunately for me, in the future I won't need to worry since in May we will be married and I will switch to whatever appropriate spousal visa the new law offers.
> 
> ...




Circle 110, The information on the 180 tourist card is wrong, you can do the border 
jump twice a year, this site is an interview with the head of immigration discussing the rules, read the whole interview but about half way down is the 180 day tourist discussion ...Official word from SMA INM Director on coming visa changes! - Falling...in Love with San Miguel Forums

Rolly posted this on another board.......surety y paz


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I stand corrected. I searched extensively on the SRE and INM websites and found nothing saying you can't do the good old border run. That interview with the INM guy from San Miguel didn't give me warm fuzzies of confidence, he basically said he didn't know precisely what was coming in the new law either. Rolly is generally correct but I wanted to read it in Spanish as it is (at least currently) in the Mexican law books. I found nothing in Spanish nor in English saying you can't simply return to the border and get a new FMM. 

As a matter of fact, I found this English document while searching the SRE site and it claims that you can extend your FMM without having to leave the country. It is a little inconsistent in that it refers to an FMM as a visa and mentions proof of a financial nature which sounds like the soon to be retired imigrante/no-imigrante visas but the question specifically says "tourist" and "extend my stay" and the response is affirmative. It still seems odd -- why would they have other visas if you could just enter as a tourist and just keep extending your tourist credential?

Here is what it says in the sre.gov.mx visa FAQ:

I am in Mexico as a tourist, can I extend my stay in Mexico?

You need to go to any INM office to request an extension of your visa. You need to have with you your updated passport and the tourist card you filled out. You will also need to prove that you can finance your stay and you will have to pay a fee to extend the visa. This procedure takes only a few minutes.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Circle110,you say: That interview with the INM guy from San Miguel didn't give me warm fuzzies of confidence, he basically said he didn't know precisely what was coming in the new law either.


It sure sounds like this guy ( the INM Director) is knowledgeable and gave a direct answer for that question...


She asked:

There will still be a place on the FMM for those who are coming into Mexico just for 180 days, as a tourist.

YES BUT WE WILL NOT CALL THEM TOURIST ANY MORE. THE PROPER TERM IS GOING TO BE, VISITOR WITH NO LUCRATIVE ACTIVITY.

It will still be possible for expats who do not have enough income under the temporary resident visa requirements to come in on an FMM, stay in Mexico for 180 days, then exit Mexico and come back in immediately on a new 180-day FMM, this process to be repeated indefinitely.

YES


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I guess I'm just not a trusting person in legal matters. If it's not written in the law then I am not confident and he even states several times that he doesn't know what is coming in the new law. 

He also said:
WE ARE WAITING FOR DE PUBLICATION ON THE DIARIO OFICIAL DE LA FEDERACION OF THE "REGLAMENTO" (RULES AND PROCEDURES) MEANWHILE WE CONTINUE WITH THE ACTUAL LAW. (I'm sure he meant "current" law since the Spanish "actual" means "current" in English.)

And:
WE HAVE TO WAIT FOR REGLAMENTO IN ORDER TO KNOW EQUIVALENCES 

And:
THE PONTS SYSTEM IS NOT CLEAR SO FAR. IT IS NOT APPLYING UNTIL WE HAVE REGLAMENTO.

All of that basically boils down to: "I don't know, I'm waiting for the new reglamento to be published", just like the rest of us. What little he does say about the new law I already knew from reading the preliminary publication last year, which is probably just what he did. I'll wait to read the new reglamento when it comes out, which will be who knows when. Even after it is published, I guarantee there will be confusion for a while until it all gets sorted out, especially out here in "las provincias".

However, your point that I was mistaken about the legality of the 6 month border runs is right on. I was incorrect; currently you can indeed do it indefinitely. We'll see if the new law changes that but according to him you will still be able to do it.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Has there ever been a time when Mexico didn't allow tourists to make border runs and renew for a new 180 days? Let's just say there are 20,000 people living on tourist visas. That's alot of economic activity running back and forth to the border. Why would Mexico want to give that up? 

On $1000 a month I think the best bet is to live in southern Mexico in either Oaxaca City or San Cristobal de las Casas. Comitan, Chiapas too if you are fluent. The first two have enough English speaking residents or tourists to get along and costs are less. A run to Guatemala works just as well to renew your tourist visa. The three places I mentioned have amenities like theaters playing some American movies in English, nice climates, markets selling fresh produce at near giveaway prices. Oaxaca has a substantial English lending library and what Lonely Planet calls the best English bookstore in Mexico. And due to tourists staying long term you can find on the Oaxaca Craigslist apartments that are total turnkey with everything included, wi-fi and cable too. There are satellite tv options and you can bring a Sirius satellite radio with you, it works throughout Mexico. There are wonderful cities throughout Mexico, but on $1000 a month I think southern Mexico is your best bet, and Oaxaca makes it easy to ease into.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

There has never been a government website or document stating you can not do a border run...

I have Sirius radio and have a lot of reception problems in SCde las Casas and surrounding area, the closer you are to the Guatemalan border the sat. stops sending...


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> There has never been a government website or document stating you can not do a border run...
> 
> I have Sirius radio and have a lot of reception problems in SCde las Casas and surrounding area, the closer you are to the Guatemalan border the sat. stops sending...


I wonder if it's due to being surrounded by mountains that far south, especially when it rains? Americans in the Rio Dulce area of Guatemala report good reception.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

It may be the mountains but as I travel along the highway from Palenque to Chetumal I get nothing until around Tulum.........


----------



## sparks55 (Jan 15, 2012)

*We are tooooo!!!!!*

My husband and I are looking at moving to Mexico. My husband is considering a drive down to Tapachula to visit some mexican friends of ours and exploring the country, to find out where we want to settle down. I have been taking as spanish course online called Livemocha. It free if you help someone learn English. We already have our passports and are excited to be closer to our dream becoming a reality.

We are currently living in Tennesse. It is VERY hot and humid in the summer here. I think that I would like to live where the climate is drier. Both of us have been in the military and have experience traveling and living in foreign countries. I am looking forward to a slower paced, simple way of life. 

We have already dowen sized our stuff. By the time we are done we should be able to fit what we want to bring with us into a small utility trailer. 

There is lots of good information on this forum. I am looking forward to being a part of this group.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks55 said:


> My husband and I are looking at moving to Mexico. My husband is considering a drive down to Tapachula to visit some mexican friends of ours and exploring the country, to find out where we want to settle down.


If you drive from Tennessee all the way to Tapachula, you will have a great opportunity to explore the country since Tapachula is practically in Guatemala!


----------



## sparks55 (Jan 15, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> If you drive from Tennessee all the way to Tapachula, you will have a great opportunity to explore the country since Tapachula is practically in Guatemala!


Yes. That is a very exciting prospect. We are asking one of our friends to meet us at one of the border stations, and be our guide and translator through the country. Mack will probably go first. I will keep working and saving money to help get set up.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

We are currently living in Tennesse. It is VERY hot and humid in the summer here. I think that I would like to live where the climate is drier. 


If you don't like Tennesse you will experience the same summer temps and humidity in Tapachula.......look for someplace over 5000' elevation........


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> We are currently living in Tennesse. It is VERY hot and humid in the summer here. I think that I would like to live where the climate is drier.
> 
> 
> If you don't like Tennesse you will experience the same summer temps and humidity in Tapachula.......look for someplace over 5000' elevation........


Apart from the weather, since it is a border town, I have the feeling that Tapachula may not be the nicest place in Mexico for an expat to settle in.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

All the South and Central American expats/ refugees get on the train out of town ASAP...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> All the South and Central American expats/ refugees get on the train out of town ASAP...


Is that because the place is a dump or because they want to avoid falling into the clutches of INM agents?


----------



## piaxlou (Oct 20, 2011)

lenayah256 said:


> Hi Don how are you today i thank you for all your wonderful help and helping me to learn mexico its still nice people in the world i feel like i know you all ready I will be coming from toledo ohio me and my family how far is it to get there from here and how far are you from huston texas i have family there once i get across the border how far do i drive to Guanajauto your city it seem to be a nice place to live why would i go anywhere eles i dont know anything about mexico i belive you are the right person with right info for me we wont to live in the city around water if that possible because we like to fish and if we can get a apartmen with 200 month rent sounds great if it is possible we would really like to live around a tocipal beach but i am not picky will we be able to bring a mobile chair with us because one of my family member use it a scotter the only problem is that i would not know what to do or where to fine a place when i get there is it any way you can help us with this can you writ a list of all the things they ask for at the border and can you direct me to cheap insurane for my car can i buy a cell phone there easy because they said roam charges for t.mobile is your city in south mexico because i was told to go south is mexico and the usa conneted together and eveything or is new mexico part of usa thank you sosssssss very much for you time and info



i love baja - try baja! it has it all - do your homework. get a cup of tea or coffee and read about different regions. for me baja has it all: pacific ocean, sea of cortez, desert and mountain ranges, vineyards, 4 wheeling and road biking, art and nature!


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Before packing up and moving to Mexico I would suggest that a person pick an area and go "visit" just to really find out how life would be like. Mexico is a beautiful place to live and has a lot to offer, to the right people. Sometimes, when someone sees something all they see is the glitter and lights, but after time passes they realize it is not what they were looking for.
I love Mexico with all it has to offer. Living a simple life is what I desire, but the traditions and customs are very different than the US, and that can take a while to get used to and understand. In Mexico you need to make the change, Mexico won't.


----------



## sparks55 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Visit to Mexico*

I have received a very courteous invitation from my friends down in Tapachula. It would not be polite to refuse. I try not to prejudge based on other peoples impressions. They have offered us help in finding a place to stay and help to look around Mexico with a guide. They are proud of their city. I always go with an open mind and open heart.

I have lived overseas before and find that everyplace even in the US, has a bad side....they called Naples, Italy the armpit of the Med - part of the city is a slum and part of it is beautiful.


----------



## brendaycruz (Aug 3, 2009)

cscscs007 said:


> Before packing up and moving to Mexico I would suggest that a person pick an area and go "visit" just to really find out how life would be like. Mexico is a beautiful place to live and has a lot to offer, to the right people. Sometimes, when someone sees something all they see is the glitter and lights, but after time passes they realize it is not what they were looking for.
> I love Mexico with all it has to offer. Living a simple life is what I desire, but the traditions and customs are very different than the US, and that can take a while to get used to and understand. In Mexico you need to make the change, Mexico won't.



I also love Mexico and the easy life. But, if one knows no Spanish and is not familiar with how things work, not so much fun. I am fortunate to have a Mexican husband and loads of extended family in our small town. We have a home [800 sf] in Castanos Coahuilla, about 170 miles south of Texas. I come and go while my husband stays in Mexico.


----------



## sparks55 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Move to Mexico*



cscscs007 said:


> Before packing up and moving to Mexico I would suggest that a person pick an area and go "visit" just to really find out how life would be like. Mexico is a beautiful place to live and has a lot to offer, to the right people. Sometimes, when someone sees something all they see is the glitter and lights, but after time passes they realize it is not what they were looking for.
> I love Mexico with all it has to offer. Living a simple life is what I desire, but the traditions and customs are very different than the US, and that can take a while to get used to and understand. In Mexico you need to make the change, Mexico won't.


We are planning on doing that. I have lived overseas before and understand about traditions and customs. Part of the adventure is embracing some of those local customs for yourself. I am learning spanish too. Don't want to depend on others knowing English.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

*Remember Safety*



sparks55 said:


> My husband and I are looking at moving to Mexico. My husband is considering a drive down to Tapachula to visit some mexican friends of ours and exploring the country, to find out where we want to settle down. I have been taking as spanish course online called Livemocha. It free if you help someone learn English. We already have our passports and are excited to be closer to our dream becoming a reality.
> 
> We are currently living in Tennesse. It is VERY hot and humid in the summer here. I think that I would like to live where the climate is drier. Both of us have been in the military and have experience traveling and living in foreign countries. I am looking forward to a slower paced, simple way of life.
> 
> ...


 I believe it is extremely important to understand the current safety issues in various parts of Mexico. I have traveled to all but 6 states in Mexico and have seen some once very safe areas change dramatically, such as Monterrey. The eastern and border regions of Mexico are simply not safe for travel by someone with no experience in this country. What used to be a somewhat simple trip that I have made well over 20 times from Laredo to Monterrey is too dangerous for even the most experienced Expats. If you plan on bringing a trailer and a vehicle with US plates, I recommend performing extensive research of the highway system, local customs, learn Spanish and plan to visit Mexico before attempting to drive with all of your belongings. I have current and former workers from my company living in various parts of Mexico and as such receive frequent updates regarding safety and the current narco problems. As such, I can say that traveling from Texas through Vera Cruz is extremely dangerous. Also, there are heightened operations from the cartel close to the Guatemala border. 
Try reading the Mexico intelligence briefs from Stratfor online to obtain more precise information.
I live in the southwestern portion of Mexico in southern Jalisco and love it. I am 60 miles from the ocean yet at a high enough elevation that the mornings and nights are cool, 50's-60's, and the days normally in the mid 80's. I have traveled to Guanajuato and agree with the other posts in this thread, it would probably be my second choice for living. I rent a very nice 3 bedroom, 2 1/2 bath, two story house with a garage for just under $300usd per month. I can eat dinner for under $4. 
I hope this information is useful and strongly advise analyzing all aspects of driving through Mexico before trying to attempt the move.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

RPBHass has written: " What used to be a somewhat simple trip that I have made well over 20 times from Laredo to Monterrey is too dangerous for even the most experienced Expats."

What a ridiculous statement to make, 10's of thousands of Mexicans, tourists and yes Expats drive that highway every day. I can not remember the last incident that happened to a tourist or Expat on that 133 miles of excellent highway that takes less than 2 1/2 hours to drive, you would not even have to stop for gas in that short distance.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

RPBHass has written: " What used to be a somewhat simple trip that I have made well over 20 times from Laredo to Monterrey is too dangerous for even the most experienced Expats."

What a ridiculous statement to make, 10's of thousands of Mexicans, tourists and yes Expats drive that highway every day. I can not remember the last incident that happened to a tourist or Expat on that 133 miles of excellent highway that takes less than 2 1/2 hours to drive, you would not even have to stop for gas in that short distance.

And another thing:

As far as driving to Tapachula there are bypasses around Monterey, Saltillo, Matehuala,San Luis Potosi, Queretaro, the State of Mexico ( using the Arco Norte ), Puebla and Tuxla Gutierrez now a days...

As long as Sparks55 drives on as many toll roads as possible and drives during daylight hours they should have no problems at all just like the thousands of other cars and trucks making the same trip with out incidents..........


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> RPBHass has written: " What used to be a somewhat simple trip that I have made well over 20 times from Laredo to Monterrey is too dangerous for even the most experienced Expats."
> 
> What a ridiculous statement to make, 10's of thousands of Mexicans, tourists and yes Expats drive that highway every day. I can not remember the last incident that happened to a tourist or Expat on that 133 miles of excellent highway that takes less than 2 1/2 hours to drive, you would not even have to stop for gas in that short distance.


I may have overstated the situation a bit. However, I do believe it is irresponsible not to warn of the dangers now present on a strip of highway that is substantially more dangerous than the 8 consecutive years that I drove it. The US State Department issued travel bulletins in 2011 specifically for that highway. One of my workers from Monterrey made the trip last week. But there is a difference. He is Mexican driving a car with Mexican plates, speaks Spanish and has traveled that stretch of highway hundreds of times. There have been dozens of incidents along that highway and the highway from Reynosa reported during 2011. The wife of my geologist was car jacked during the Holiday's on that highway. I personally know of a dozen or so people that were required to make that trip virtually weekly for work and no longer do so. It is common to find roadblocks manned by "fake" police demanding a "payment" for safe passage.
Out of curiosity, When was the last time you drove it?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

HPBHass, you say" I may have overstated the situation a bit." That's gotta be the understatement of the new year...LOL .......November 2011, on my way to my ranch near Dolores Hidalgo...
On other posts you claim it is safe around the area where you live, I guess you did not hear of Robin Wood of Canada who was shot dead around Christmas entering his condo in Maleque or the American shot to death in Colima over a truck...


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I drove it about six weeks ago without incident. My spider-sense wasn't tingling or anything (although it does kick up as I get close to Monterrey and goes away as I take the bypass and get farther away). 

Of course, I can't say if it has just been luck but I have driven that highway 12 times in the last 2 years without incident. The road blocks I have come across have appeared to be legitimate; they ask me where I'm going, look inside my car and trunk (usually I'm loaded with stuff), make a little smalltalk and send me on my way with wishes for safe travel.

Maybe I just have a traveler's guardian angel?


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> HPBHass, you say" I may have overstated the situation a bit." That's gotta be the understatement of the new year...LOL .......November 2011, on my way to my ranch near Dolores Hidalgo...
> On other posts you claim it is safe around the area where you live, I guess you did not hear of Robin Wood of Canada who was shot dead around Christmas entering his condo in Maleque or the American shot to death in Colima over a truck...


I am aware of the incidents in Melaque and Colima and they lend credibility to my previous statement. It is dangerous even for Expats with experience. While these two incidents occured in my region, we have been free, with the exception of 1 day last spring in Guadalajara, of the "blanket" roadblocks significantly common in and around the Monterrey area. While I agree with you as to the conditions of the actual highways from Monterrey through Puebla, it is widely documented that the eastern portion of Mexico from the Texas border through Vera Cruz has significant security challenges. It is not simply my opinion. It is also true, to some extent, what you said about the quantity of drivers that traverse the Pan-American highway on a dialy basis. 
What you have not acknowledged is the increase in documented violence in the specific region nor the fact that my initial post in this thread is a response to someone, who speaks limited Spanish, wanting to "trailer up" and bring all of their belongings with them when they come to Mexico.

I am not very familiar with the highways in GTO around Dolores Hidalgo.


----------



## trpt2345 (Jan 15, 2012)

sparks55 said:


> My husband and I are looking at moving to Mexico. My husband is considering a drive down to Tapachula to visit some mexican friends of ours and exploring the country, to find out where we want to settle down. I have been taking as spanish course online called Livemocha. It free if you help someone learn English. We already have our passports and are excited to be closer to our dream becoming a reality.
> 
> We are currently living in Tennesse. It is VERY hot and humid in the summer here. I think that I would like to live where the climate is drier. Both of us have been in the military and have experience traveling and living in foreign countries. I am looking forward to a slower paced, simple way of life.
> 
> ...


My wife and I moved to Morelia, Michoacan last July. When we left Chicago it was 102 degrees, Morelia is dry and pleasant year round. Low eighties in the summer, seventies in the winter. My wife is Mexican, and that has eased a lot of problems changing my status from "no inmigrante" to "inmigrante". I also have a job offer which helps a lot. We have been spending many days at the local immigration office and hope to have it resolved soon. This is a wonderful place to live. My only regret is not having done it sooner. Buen provecho.


----------



## Mexberry (Dec 19, 2011)

We have made the trip from Nogales Az to Puerto Vallarta in November 11. We did not make any detours to minor highways, but travelled on the excellent main highway. We did not travel at night. There is plenty of traffic, so it is not as if we were alone. Nowhere did we feel threatened . It is a pleasant drive with plenty of good hotels . Keep the tank topped up and don!tflash your money.
Mexberry.


----------



## trpt2345 (Jan 15, 2012)

chicois8 said:


> HPBHass, you say" I may have overstated the situation a bit." That's gotta be the understatement of the new year...LOL .......November 2011, on my way to my ranch near Dolores Hidalgo...
> On other posts you claim it is safe around the area where you live, I guess you did not hear of Robin Wood of Canada who was shot dead around Christmas entering his condo in Maleque or the American shot to death in Colima over a truck...


Life is dangerous. I'm from Chicago, over the thirty years I lived there there were thousands of murders related to drugs. Carjackings too, and people killed in robberies. You have to keep your wits about you and allow that no matter how many precautions you take stuff can happen. That's true pretty much no matter where you live in the world. We have not had anything untoward in the six months we've been here, but someone was shot to death on the street a couple blocks from where we used to live in Chicago just two weeks ago. If you're looking for somewhere to live were murders never happen, no one gets robbed, no crime ever occurs, well, I don't know where that is.


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

trpt2345 said:


> Life is dangerous. I'm from Chicago, over the thirty years I lived there there were thousands of murders related to drugs. Carjackings too, and people killed in robberies. You have to keep your wits about you and allow that no matter how many precautions you take stuff can happen. That's true pretty much no matter where you live in the world. We have not had anything untoward in the six months we've been here, but someone was shot to death on the street a couple blocks from where we used to live in Chicago just two weeks ago. If you're looking for somewhere to live were murders never happen, no one gets robbed, no crime ever occurs, well, I don't know where that is.


On a lonely island?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

trpt2345 said:


> My wife and I moved to Morelia, Michoacan last July. When we left Chicago it was 102 degrees, Morelia is dry and pleasant year round. Low eighties in the summer, seventies in the winter. My wife is Mexican, and that has eased a lot of problems changing my status from "no inmigrante" to "inmigrante". I also have a job offer which helps a lot. We have been spending many days at the local immigration office and hope to have it resolved soon. This is a wonderful place to live. My only regret is not having done it sooner. Buen provecho.


Just curious, I see the last 2 words in your message are Buen Provecho, would you please explain why you use that phrase there? I have only heard that phrase after a meal or in a restaurant?


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Turned to Crime Discussion*

The OP was asking more general question and for many reasons this thread has turned to crime, road safety etc. 

For more information about these things, use the search feature for "crime" then advance search under North America for "Mexico" and you can evaluate the threads yourself. It makes for interesting reading.

Me? I've done that and have come to the conclusion that where we intend to live has got to be 100% better than where we live now. By that I mean, _por lo general_ (in general) our city has a reputation as dangerous, and while it does not touch us out in the suburbs, we know that it is dangerous. I suppose you need to be aware of your surroundings no matter where you go, but the odds are a lot better where we are going to live.

As to traveling the roads to do tourist stuff, well there I will keep my ear to the ground, ask the people where we will live and come back here.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Just curious, I see the last 2 words in your message are Buen Provecho, would you please explain why you use that phrase there? I have only heard that phrase after a meal or in a restaurant?


Bon apetite - Enjoy your meal - literally. I wonder how it fits in general conversation also.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

FHBOY said:


> Bon apetite - Enjoy your meal - literally. I wonder how it fits in general conversation also.


Yes Fatboy, I know what it means, I wanted to know if the person I addressed it to knew what he meant by using it that way.........


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Just curious, I see the last 2 words in your message are Buen Provecho, would you please explain why you use that phrase there? I have only heard that phrase after a meal or in a restaurant?


I was wondering about that myself. I've only heard "buen provecho" used in Mexico in the context of enjoying a good meal, analogous to the use of "bon appetit" in French.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Yes Fatboy, I know what it means, I wanted to know if the person I addressed it to knew what he meant by using it that way.........


 WELL EXCUUUSE ME! It is FH Boy - not Fat Boy man! _No soy gordo, mi amigo, solo amablemente sobre peso!_


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry FHBOY, Guess these old eyes have gone dyslectic...so is it FHBOY or FH Boy?


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

*Driving south from Laredo*

My wife, a Mexican national, and I have made the drive three times recently between Querétaro and Laredo, the latest being Dec, 2011. Though the stories abound regarding the lack of a police force in the area just south of the border (in Tamaulipas) we have had three completely peaceful trips. But, as noted above, we try not to stand out, even though our vehicle has U.S. Plates, and we are day travelers only. 

One phenomenon that could easily intimidate someone not familiar with it could be the onslaught of street people as soon as one enters Mexico. I'm not referring to people who live in the streets, as in the U.S., but rather the beggars/peddlars who frequent every slow traffic area in Mexico. Without some familiarity, and certainly compounded if one doesn't know the language, it is difficult to determine if someone is asking for a handout or demanding some form of payoff. My policy is that if they are not wearing an easily distinguishable uniform, identifying them as a peace officer, I don't deal with them when I am in an unfamiliar area.


----------



## sparks55 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for all of your responses. We are not one to jump the gun. Mack is going down there first to look around. We do have friends in Tapachula. But that might not be where we end up. It will be a starting point. We plan on having our friends meet us at the border, so we have a native guide to show us around. The newest idea that we had was to forget driving and take a 1st class bus. I have enjoyed reading all of the information on this forum. We are open to suggestions.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks55 said:


> Thanks for all of your responses. We are not one to jump the gun. Mack is going down there first to look around. We do have friends in Tapachula. But that might not be where we end up. It will be a starting point. We plan on having our friends meet us at the border, so we have a native guide to show us around. The newest idea that we had was to forget driving and take a 1st class bus. I have enjoyed reading all of the information on this forum. We are open to suggestions.


Good idea with the buses. It is a great way to travel. You can get most anywhere in Mexico by bus. The luxury buses go between the big cities and there are local buses or minivans (combis) that go to all the smaller places.


----------



## trpt2345 (Jan 15, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I was wondering about that myself. I've only heard "buen provecho" used in Mexico in the context of enjoying a good meal, analogous to the use of "bon appetit" in French.



I mean in a non-lieral sense, "enjoy". In this case life here in Morelia, which we do enjoy con mucho gusto.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Sorry FHBOY, Guess these old eyes have gone dyslectic...so is it FHBOY or FH Boy?


It's FHBOY - for where I was born and grew up, Forest Hills, NY - original home of the US Open at the Westside Tennis Club- 5 blocks from my house.

That is really TMI - but I like saying 'the original home of the US Open..."


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

trpt2345 said:


> I mean in a non-lieral sense, "enjoy". In this case life here in Morelia, which we do enjoy con mucho gusto.


I think that if you said "buen provecho" to a Mexican to mean simply "enjoy", they wouldn't get your drift.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Que disfruten = that they might enjoy; I think.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Que disfruten = that they might enjoy; I think.


Yes, that would work.


----------



## trpt2345 (Jan 15, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I think that if you said "buen provecho" to a Mexican to mean simply "enjoy", they wouldn't get your drift.



w-e-l-l, that's why I wasn't saying it to Mexicans.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

trpt2345 said:


> w-e-l-l, that's why I wasn't saying it to Mexicans.


Well, I've been here long enough that I reacted to "buen provecho" the way a Mexican would . !


----------

